# Swift 679 qne Bessecar 789 your experience please



## aescules (Apr 18, 2009)

I nave had an Autotrail Scout for two years and have been very pleased with it.

The vehicle is now 4 years old and I am looking at changing it, the vehiclles that I have been looking at are Burstner argo'sm747, a Defleths 7160. I am also looking at some pre reg Swift Kontiki and a Bessacar 789, we go sking with the van for twp weeks at Xmas and would like a van that performs well in the cold.

How do the Swift/Bessacar products perform in the cold, is there are any points that I should be looking at when buying.

I have beeen very pleased with the pleased with the back-up support from Autotrail, what are the Swift group like to deal with.

Many thanks in advance

Andrew


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have had ours nearly 3 years now, had a few problems with the hab door but the later ones have a better door now. We have been away at -20 ish and the only problem was the shower drain pipe froze, now put salty water down when realy cold. 

Swift are very good to deal with, simple as that.

If was buying a van to go sking with a lot I would go full double floor like a Euro, but if you are only going sking now and again not so important. You would have no problem in this country even in Scotland in the winter.


Richard...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*679*

Hi

I had a 679 low line for just over three years - and like Richard's van it went from -20 to +40 on it's travels.

I replaced the van two weeks ago with....another 679. Got the highline version this time.

Russell


----------



## aescules (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for your prompt responces, do they have good tank insulation and tank heater as standard

I went skiing with the Autotrail last year, I fitted tank heaters and insulated what I could and just about got away with it. With the Scout I have been +40 in Tuscany (to hot!!!) down I would guess -18c.

My other option is to go for a German van, Burstner or the Deffleths that are double floored.

I do like te format of the Hi line 789 and equivelent Swift, the garage and fixed bed are good, plus the belted seats for the two kids make it a good family machine. The other format I would consider was the 649. thats similar to our Scout.

I would guess that the the Swift and the Bessacar are basically the same, with the exception of colour and trim.

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## aescules (Apr 18, 2009)

Sorted I have bought a 679


----------

